# I have a 801 I just got an it need the shift cable it's a select o matic



## Charles R Smith (Aug 12, 2020)

I have an 801 Ford tractor select o matic that I need to find a shift cable for


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

No one sells them new any more. You will need to watch ebay for a used one.
They come up there occasionally.
There is no such thing as a Ford select o matic.
Repeat after me:
It's a Select O Speed.
It's a Select O Speed.
It's a Select O Speed.


----------



## Charles R Smith (Aug 12, 2020)

Ultradog said:


> No one sells them new any more. You will need to watch ebay for a used one.
> They come up there occasionally.
> There is no such thing as a Ford select o matic.
> Repeat after me:
> ...


Ok thanks


----------



## Steven Jordan (Sep 17, 2020)

Charles try tractor salvage places near by and online Hope this helps.


----------

